# moss on existing shingles



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

is the best thing for me to do to remove the moss of a fairly new roof (- 8 years on three tab shingles-) to nail a few zinc strips under a few rows of shingles of the top few rows - leaving a inch or so exposed ?
after i brush most of it off?

its a fairly shaded spot and on the north side of the house.
in newfoundland


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

its for my own HOME lol 
help out!


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

just found my answers in another thread..


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

What'd you find?


----------



## American-ProTech (Dec 21, 2011)

smalpierre said:


> What'd you find?


If I can be of any help smalPierre, let me know. We specialize in that.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

So whad'ja do, anyway, NL?

Did you brush off the moss AND put in the zinc strip?


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

slacked it ha ha ha, havent done it yet, got snowed on and might have to wait for it to melt a bit...

I found a thread with the same question i posted. . after i posted.

found a supplier that carries rolls of zinc , about 3 inches wide..so i might do it , kind of scared of damaging existing shingles .. even though i am a roofer and can fix whatever lol im not big into fixing things that arent broke originally lol. . 
we dont leave expose flashing here either , we put a decorative tab over it , so maybe ill work something there...if not at the top row ill give it a shot, its on 3 tab shingles so well see..


----------



## American-ProTech (Dec 21, 2011)

NLshinglerBC said:


> slacked it ha ha ha, havent done it yet, got snowed on and might have to wait for it to melt a bit...
> 
> I found a thread with the same question i posted. . after i posted.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't waste my time or money on zinc strips. They don't work well at all. _Zinc powder_ on the other hand, will kill the current moss, but won't prevent it longer term.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Ted at American-ProTech is right on, don't waste your time with Zinc strips. Just do it right and straight out Kill the stuff!
PM me if you wanna talk.


----------

